# Meow from Turkey! =)



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a bit late to say meow to you all from here but I am here anyway.. =) I'm a new cat owner. I had dogs before, as a child and I also fed stray cats around but never had one of my own. My life has changed for a lot better since I brought my kitty home! This is really incredible! My kitty is a Persian, maybe a mix of Persian and something else but sure he is cute  And he is such a well-behaved boy! He never gives me trouble.. well.. except that he scratches my sofa instead of his scratch board :lol: He wont ever seem to learn to use it! Cats are just adorable! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Yes, your first cat will always be so special!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

We would love to see some pictures :!:


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is a photo =)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable!


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you! I feel really lucky to have him. And he looks like as if he were your Cleo's brother


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They definitely have the same catitude!


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome! How's the weather in Turkey? 

What did you name your handsome fella?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to you and that beautiful cat!


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Welcome to you and that beautiful cat!


thanx :kittyturn


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

lv2ski said:


> Welcome! How's the weather in Turkey?
> 
> What did you name your handsome fella?


Thanx  It's warm and sunny these days.. His name is Badem (almond in english). Badem was the name of my cat in Petsociety game before I had a real one :lol:


----------

